# What % does USPS actually deliver to you on time?



## vmakkers (Aug 25, 2015)

I've been waiting a loooooooong week for this package and today, at 9:39AM, it shows out for delivery. I come home and of course there is no packageroblem: This has happened more than a few times to me now and it's always for some soapy supply! So really how often does this happen to you guys? I really wish they would just quit the auto update to out for delivery when sorting is done.


----------



## not_ally (Aug 25, 2015)

Someone actually took a video of a USPS person in my neighborhood who had a parcel in his hand, did not want to walk up the driveway, and just kind of chucked it in the direction of the front door, it actually ended up in next-door's yard and created a brief Youtube furor.  Not v. reassuring.  

But the other delivery services are not perfect either, I live in an apt. and have a patio where I spend a lot of time.  I order pretty much everything from Amazon (I have Prime, so it is fast and cheap and comes to your door), and saw one of the delivery guys leave a package - I was expecting one - on top of the general mailbox.  Which is not good, lots of addicts/homeless folks in my hood.  

So I called down to see if it was for me, and it was.  He was pleasant, but said "Oh, I just left it here b/c there was no apartment no. on the label."  Which there was, clear as day.  That happens a lot.  I do email Amazon when it does, but it is kind of a pain.


----------



## lenarenee (Aug 25, 2015)

I'm in S. California and am extremely impressed with USPS; not just the delivery service, but the brick and mortars as well. It's usually busy, but the workers go out of their way to help - they pay attention to their current customer as well as look for customers who seem to need help. On their own initiative; they've suggested I repackage boxes in order to save money on shipping costs....and helped with the re-boxing; free tape and labels and even bubble wrap.

Last Christmas I made a few last minute shipments of soap - as in  less than 2 weeks before Christmas....and each one arrived on the East Coast in 4 days.

Now, as for the DMV...roblem:


----------



## Jstar (Aug 25, 2015)

As for USPS, I don't like it when they 'dont' update fast enough..but they are ok in their delivery times for me.

My fave delivery option is UPS..altho I highly detest their new shipping option 'UPS SurePost'...ugh!


----------



## Obsidian (Aug 25, 2015)

I rarely have trouble with the USPS and packages usually always get here on time. I've never had a package lost that I was waiting for but I did have a couple packages misplaced that I had mailed. One never was found, the other got sent to the wrong state and was a few days late.


----------



## Susie (Aug 25, 2015)

USPS here is awesome.  She delivers all packages to the front door under the roof.  Of course, that is where my mailbox is also, so it is convenient.  

When I was in Louisiana, in a very rural area, we had to contact the postmaster to force the mail carriers to deliver the packages rather than just leaving a card in the mailbox for us to go pick it up.  At Christmastime, one special lady decided to leave a package at the bottom of the mailbox, which was across the road on the neighbor's property.  Her boss got a phone call on that one also.  

I actually had more problems then with UPS and FedEx delivering to the post office for the local USPS to deliver the following day.  I called both UPS and FedEx on them.  One special guy claimed he delivered the package, and I happened to be on the computer when the email came through.  I ran outside (it was pouring rain), and no package.  I called the company and explained to those nice folks that the package was not at my house.  They made him drive back out there and deliver my package.  

The way I see it, you have good people who try to do their jobs well at every delivery service.  You also have people who don't.


----------



## shunt2011 (Aug 25, 2015)

I too am very fortunate. Our USPS carriers are very good.  If it's a larger package they will put it by the back door and cover it with our door mat.  I have a car port so they always make sure if it won't fit in the mailbox that it's protected.  All our delivery services seem to be fairly good most times.


----------



## Dorymae (Aug 25, 2015)

I get all my packages on time but sometimes UPS doesn't come until after 6pm for me. I'm a bit out of the way I guess. 

There was one time my package didn't come, when I went back and checked the tracking it said rescheduled, I called and asked about it. Come to find out the truck got a flat, so about half the deliveries were rescheduled. Sometimes life just happens.


----------



## galaxyMLP (Aug 25, 2015)

They're pretty great where I live too. They place them in my mailbox if they are very small, the package box if they are small/medium/multiple little packages, or right at the door if they are large. Even with my front door being covered really well, during the summer it rains so much that some of my packages still get soaked! Its a good thing suppliers package well!


----------



## DeeAnna (Aug 25, 2015)

In my small business, I ship a LOT of packages via USPS and UPS and a few with FedEx and various trucking companies. And I receive a lot of shipments via all these carriers. All of them do a good job, but none are perfect. The quality of service often depends on the employee doing a given delivery more than the particular choice of carrier.

If your package was too large to be put into your mail box, the postal carrier may not leave it. You should have gotten a card in your mail showing delivery was attempted and giving information about how to get your parcel. Sometimes this card gets mislaid or overlooked or perhaps the carrier isn't doing a good job of filling out and leaving the card. 

Call your post office today and check on your package. If there are any irregularities with how the carrier is doing his/her job, your postmaster should know so he/she has a chance to correct any deficiencies in service. That said, I never complain about a specific person, because I never know exactly who delivers my mail -- I'm not there to see who comes to my mailbox, so it could be a sub or could be a regular. I might ask, "The tracking info I received said my package should have been delivered today, but I didn't get it and I was wondering if I need to pick it up?" or something like that.


----------



## commoncenz (Aug 25, 2015)

I live in an area that is so rural that we are required to have P.O. Boxes and come in to town to get our mail every day. 

On the plus side, my packages don't get wet, left on the side of the road, etc. Also, if I tell my Postmaster that I'm waiting on a special package, he'll call the house and let me know when it has arrived. 

On the negative side, UPS does not recognize our house addresses/physical locations as valid addresses since their database is supplied to them by ... USPS. You have to explain to each supplier that they can override the message that they will get telling them that the address you have provided is not valid and that yes, the package will arrive. I have never had this occur with FedEx.


----------



## navigator9 (Aug 25, 2015)

My local post office has lost two of my packages within two weeks. I got the cards in my mailbox that there was a package for me to pick up at the post office, and both times when I went, they were unable to locate them. FedEx likes to leave packages in front of my garage door, so that I can run over them with the car as I back out, even though there is a porch only 10 feet away. DHL....awful. The only deliverer that gives me consistently good service is UPS. Unfortunately, there's not always an option to choose who you want. It's very frustrating, I wish you luck.


----------



## kchaystack (Aug 25, 2015)

I much prefer USPS.  I get things in time- often sooner than I expect.


----------



## snappyllama (Aug 25, 2015)

I've had mixed experiences, though they've gotten better recently. The first few years we were here they had rural route folks delivering. They would leave my packages at the mailbox (a fair distance from my house) on the road, wrapped in white plastic bags during snow storms. After digging out my first package from a drift where it landed after skidding down my steep driveway and into a gully, I complained. The person at the post office told me I had to have them hold the packages. So I requested that. The next week the same thing happened. Queue more complaining... now they leave them by my house.

We have had missing packages and ones opened up with various contents removed. It has seemed to be getting better in the last year or so. I don't sell but do order a bunch of various things rather than driving into town. I'd say we average two or three packages a week mainly delivered from UPS and USPS.


----------



## vmakkers (Aug 25, 2015)

USPS is usually pretty good but lately service has been spotty. Even some of my Amazon stuff is getting delayed. My package is showing as no delivery status update now. I'm hoping it'll update if it gets delivered while I'm at work. I just want my new toys!  

My UPS guy is pretty good although a little creepy. He's starting to remember what I already have in my house. I had a couple of those large steel shelves in my kitchen and decided to order another for my soap room. UPS guy goes "Another one? You guys already have two." I ordered other the ones like a year ago. One time he opened my screen door while I was on my way to grab the package from him and just placed it in my house. That was a bit too comfortable for me. I do think it's funny when he sees me and calls me by my first name. It's like he knows my life cause he knows what I buy. He must think I'm doing some Breaking Bad kinda stuff with all the lye I get shipped and he's seen me with all my soaping gear on.


----------



## Viore (Aug 25, 2015)

I used to have a problem with USPS not delivering my regular mail. Our corner lot house faces north, but the mailbox is on the east side of the house. Because there are no other houses on the east side, the mailman would skip our house and just go down the next street. I had to email the post office 4 times before the problem was consistently resolved. Packages are usually delivered on time; I have more of an issue where they hold on to a package at the post office until the expected delivery date. "If you have the package on Monday, why wait until Thursday to deliver?!"


----------



## not_ally (Aug 25, 2015)

OMG, V. Makker, your delivery guy *is* creepy.   I would probably just be very frosty w/him, although my instincts might be to be more careful b/c I am a v. small single woman.  Generally I am super friendly (and give away soaps) to everyone, but him, I would be be careful.


----------



## LittleCrazyWolf (Aug 25, 2015)

I love the UPS and Fedex guys. They always leave the packages on our side porch. The Fedex guy is friendly and says hello if he sees me. We never ever see the UPS guy...I'll be waiting and looking out the window every 10 seconds and bam! there is my package. I never hear the porch door or footsteps and the truck and driver are nowhere in sight yet he must've just dropped off 5 seconds ago. I swear the UPS guy is a ninja!

I've had mixed experiences with USPS. I guess they are usually ok. Once I checked the status on a package and it basically said they tried but were unable to deliver and that I had to come pick the package up. I was not happy because I was home all day and my car was plainly visible in the driveway. The delivery didn't require a signature and could have been left anyway. I called and made them deliver it the next day.


----------



## not_ally (Aug 25, 2015)

I think it really has to do w/the individual delivery people.  I had an awful USPS mail woman who never wanted to walk up the steps to my apt. ( I admit, sometimes it sucked, I order dog food and that weighs almost 30 lbs), and she just kind of would not do it, she would just put it off until the next day or make another delivery person do it.  She is no longer delivering, her replacement is really good (although I do give him soap for his wife, maybe that helps 

Similarly, some of the other delivery people from the same service are spectacular and some are not as good.  It is just more hit or miss than I would have thought before I started getting so much stuff delivered (usually soap related.)


----------



## DeeAnna (Aug 25, 2015)

The FedEx drivers get brownie points ... they bring dog biscuits for the pups (I have four) and will even take a minute or two to greet the dogs. I'm sure it is for the drivers' benefit to make friends w dogs on their route, but I appreciate the friendly touch and so do the dogs.


----------



## KristaMarie (Aug 25, 2015)

That's really awesome, DeeAnna! My boy is afraid of strangers and I'm sure if more delivery drivers made that effort, he would stop trying to scare them away.


----------



## jules92207 (Aug 26, 2015)

I rarely have issues with FedEx or USPS but recently have had numerous issues with UPS. Three weeks ago she was making her way down the street, turned right two blocks before my house then posted on my status that I wasn't home. I tried to justify maybe she came by earlier and I missed her somehow but there was no notice either so it was really strange.

So yesterday my order was sent to my in-laws down the street instead and she drove up, apparently honked, then left an info notice on our 2 ft chain link fence rather than just opening the gate and coming to the door. When I spoke to the distribution center she tried to say the driver couldn't be sure there were no dogs - it's a see through fence that comes to my thigh. FedEx also delivered yesterday with no issues. 

Guess I'm gonna have to start sending things to work.


----------



## jcandleattic (Aug 26, 2015)

I live in a pretty rural area, so my packages are usually 1-2 days late, even with priority shipping. 
I don't mind however, and know that's how it's been since the house was built 15 years ago, so I adjust my schedule accordingly. I like USPS because even though it may be a bit slower, it's typically less expensive, which is always better in my book. (pocketbook that is!  )


----------



## vmakkers (Aug 26, 2015)

Well, it finally showed up!!! I was planning a trip to Maui this year but both my sister and bf can't go with me so as a consolation prize to myself I got this :smile:


----------



## galaxyMLP (Aug 26, 2015)

Ooooo! Shinyy


----------



## navigator9 (Aug 26, 2015)

vmakkers said:


> Well, it finally showed up!!! I was planning a trip to Maui this year but both my sister and bf can't go with me so as a consolation prize to myself I got this :smile:



Woo hoo....quick, make some soap!!!


----------



## vmakkers (Aug 26, 2015)

navigator9 said:


> Woo hoo....quick, make some soap!!!



I had 4 logs waiting to cut! Posting pics in the gallery now :smile:


----------

